# New Orleans Hornets (5-3) @ Houston Rockets (5-4) ... 11/15/08



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

@










Toyota Center, Houston, TX
7:30pm CST


Preview​
I'm glad the Hornets got the win against the Blazers because this game will be tough. Rockets will be in the comfort of their arena after a road trip. I found out about 2 weeks ago that CP3 is supposed to be having a party in Houston on Friday night. I hope it's one of those parties that he's just sponsoring and not actually attending (at least not for long) because after playing tonight I think he needs some rest. Especially in knowing that he'll have to chase Aaron Brooks who seems to just blow by everyone. GEAUX HORNETS!


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> @
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! He must have jumped straight off the plane and went straight to the club. It's probably one of those parties he's sponsoring. I remember they announced that Carmelo was having a party here earlier this year on a Friday night and he was on the East Coast playing a game. 

I believe the Rockets will be upset after losing to the Spurs last night, so the Hornets will have to bring their A game.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> Wow! He must have jumped straight off the plane and went straight to the club. It's probably one of those parties he's sponsoring. I remember they announced that Carmelo was having a party here earlier this year on a Friday night and he was on the East Coast playing a game.
> 
> I believe the Rockets will be upset after losing to the Spurs last night, so the Hornets will have to bring their A game.


That's what I'm worried about. Hornets haven't been bringing their A game in the last 3 games or so. I just hope they at least make it competitive. Of course a win would be great.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

^^I don't want to put too much stock into games this early in the season, but the Hornets need to figure out a way to get a win. They need to get into a rhythm and they have to start somewhere.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> ^^I don't want to put too much stock into games this early in the season, but the Hornets need to figure out a way to get a win. They need to get into a rhythm and they have to start somewhere.


I agree.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Hornets suck so bad right now. They're scared to go inside. They can't hit shots. They can't rebound. They're soft as marshmallows. One would think for a division game they'd at least show up. bee-fan didn't I say it would be nice if they at least competed? Well I don't guess they thought it would be nice.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> Hornets suck so bad right now. They're scared to go inside. They can't hit shots. They can't rebound. They're soft as marshmallows. One would think for a division game they'd at least show up. *bee-fan didn't I say it would be nice if they at least competed?* Well I don't guess they thought it would be nice.


If they hadn't been playing lousy basketball this season, you would believe the Hornets stayed in NO and sent imposters to Houston. Someone will mention the bench playing bad, but I saw zero effort from our starters tonight. And when Tyson is your leading scorer after 3 quarters, this team is in trouble. I can call out half the team, but I want to know what the hell is going on with D West and Peja. If they don't get it together the Hornets are in for a long season.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> If they hadn't been playing lousy basketball this season, you would believe the Hornets stayed in NO and sent imposters to Houston. Someone will mention the bench playing bad, but I saw zero effort from our starters tonight. And when Tyson is your leading scorer after 3 quarters, this team is in trouble. I can call out half the team, but I want to know what the hell is going on with D West and Peja. If they don't get it together the Hornets are in for a long season.


They all look like they need to be drug tested. :lol: All starters must've gone to the party last night. They looked drunk. The Rockets played ok. It's not like they were really running over the Hornets. If Peja's ankle is still bothering him, he needs to sit down for a while. I don't know what to say about West who's turning into the new turnover king. Tyson was the leading scorer. Almost the leading scorer of the entire game. What the heck does that say? :lol:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Recap​


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I had a post in Blazers forum in September 08. This post indicates that Hornets will have hard time to make the playoffs.

By the way, 99% of the nba expert believe that Hornets are the one of the top 3 teams in the nba.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> *They all look like they need to be drug tested. :lol: All starters must've gone to the party last night. They looked drunk.* The Rockets played ok. It's not like they were really running over the Hornets. If Peja's ankle is still bothering him, he needs to sit down for a while. I don't know what to say about West who's turning into the new turnover king. Tyson was the leading scorer. Almost the leading scorer of the entire game. What the heck does that say? :lol:


:laugh: Thanks for helping me find some humor in the midst of all this foolishness. 

Your right, the Rockets played ok. This loss was 100% on the Hornets, they couldn't hit wide open shots.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> :laugh: Thanks for helping me find some humor in the midst of all this foolishness.
> 
> Your right, the Rockets played ok. This loss was 100% on the Hornets, *they couldn't hit wide open shots*.


What I would like to know is this. At what point when you realize that your shots aren't falling do you decide to start trying to go inside? They had the looks. Good looks. But they weren't falling so when do you decide it's time to start taking it inside?


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> What I would like to know is this. At what point when you realize that your shots aren't falling do you decide to start trying to go inside? They had the looks. Good looks. *But they weren't falling so when do you decide it's time to start taking it inside?*


I noticed Posey and Butler trying to take it to the basket, but it didn't turn out too well.:banghead: 

I've been a Saints fan too long to let the Hornets get under my skin. I've vented and now I'll get ready for Sac on Wed.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Ok, my boxscore was wrong. I wasn't keeping up with the score and I thought Tyson was the leading scorer on the team in this game. It was West and then Tyson.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> I noticed Posey and Butler trying to take it to the basket, but it didn't turn out too well.:banghead:
> 
> I've been a Saints fan too long to let the Hornets get under my skin. I've vented and now I'll get ready for Sac on Wed.


I had my tv on mute. Towards the end it looked like the Hornets were purposely fouling Rockets on consecutive possessions. Looked like they were using fouls to give. Were they?


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> I had my tv on mute. Towards the end it looked like the Hornets were purposely fouling Rockets on consecutive possessions. Looked like they were using fouls to give. Were they?


They were purposely fouling. They were trying to do a Hack-A-Chuck. He had a lane violation on the first foul shot and made the second one. So, they didn't try it again.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> They were purposely fouling. They were trying to do a Hack-A-Chuck. He had a lane violation on the first foul shot and made the second one. So, they didn't try it again.


Oh ok. Thanks.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> They were purposely fouling. They were trying to do a Hack-A-Chuck. He had a lane violation on the first foul shot and made the second one. So, they didn't try it again.



On another note, did you know Tyson had root canal work before Friday night's game? Wow. 




> NOTES: Chandler said he had root canal work done before Friday's game and felt woozy during some stretches. Chandler played 37 minutes and tied his season-low with two points. He shot 1-of-5 from the field and grabbed seven rebounds.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> On another note, did you know Tyson had root canal work before Friday night's game? Wow.


They were talking about that during the postgame show, he said the medicine made him feel woozy. He said he knew he had to play because his teammates needed him.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> They were talking about that during the postgame show, he said the medicine made him feel woozy. He said he knew he had to play because his teammates needed him.


Cool.


----------

